# Advice sought for adjustable fence clamps for a Woodpecker Drill Press Fence



## mikej460 (29 Oct 2021)

Many thanks to @MikeK for his generosity sending me a set of Woodpecker T Tracks for my new drill press table. Although my table is smaller than the Woodpecker table I've decided not to cut the T Tracks as Mike suggested I might want a larger table in the future. They are imperial so I've ordered self adhesive metric tape that fits these tracks exactly (again thanks to Mike's suggestion). and I need to replace the M8 bolts on my hold downs to M6. I can buy flip stops from Woodworkers Workshop but not the adjustable fence clamps, although I've asked Peter Sefton on the off chance they might have a pair tucked away. In case he doesn't have any, does anyone have ideas on how I can fix adjustable fence clamps to the long fence shown here (the red single tracks shown fitted to my table will be replaced by the woodpeckers):


----------



## MikeK (30 Oct 2021)

Mike, although not an answer to your question about the fence clamps, here is the hardware needed to fix the long floating rail to the two smaller fixed rails. I don't know if you can find a UK vendor. 









Drill Press Fence Hardware


This new hardware is compatible with most previous Woodpeckers Drill Press Tables. It is a direct replacement for the older style.




www.woodpeck.com


----------



## mikej460 (30 Oct 2021)

Thanks Mike that would have been ideal at $22 but shipping is $61 . I can't find a UK vendor and Peter Sefton has looked to see if he can help but he doesn't have the fence clamps. I've worked out a way to make the fence clamps out of birch ply and ordered some M6 Knobs. I 've ordered the (look like old style) flip stops from Woodworkers Workshop. Meanwhile I've routed out the top to take the new rails today and started to apply poly varnish.


----------



## mikej460 (8 Nov 2021)

I've now installed the Woodpeckers tracks and made two fence clamps for it, just waiting for 3 x self adhesive metric tapes to replace the imperial scales and 2 x flip stops from Banggood. Apologies to Peter Sefton for not buying the old style Woodpeckers flip stops but I didn't think the plastic flips would last, but may well buy the new style once they're in stock.











I used it today to do a production run of holes in the 15 x glass roof cappings for the new greenhouse - it worked extremely well.






Just as a tip for those who don't know but Sharpies do a great job of colouring in the ends of cut tracks. I didn't cut the Woodpeckers but the ends weren't painted so I used red Sharpie to colour them. Apparently the blue one is a great match for Kreg tracks.


----------



## mikej460 (13 Dec 2021)

Just to close this off I bought 3 x 1 metre two way adhesive tape measures from Aliexpress together with 2 x New Style Stainless Steel Woodpeckers Flip Stops that Workworkers Workshop have just got in. The tapes fitted perfectly over the imperial markings of the fence and rails and stuck very firmly. The flip stops are surprisingly strong with no flex and finish the whole system off really well. Time will tell if the low level fence will be sufficient but there is the option to mount it on a home made fence if I need a deeper one.


----------

